

I Know How to Fix Twitter: Let the Public Do It - walesmd
http://michaelwales.com/blog/let-the-public-fix-twitter/

======
diego
The Twitter team already knows how to fix Twitter. All they need now is time
to develop the new components and make them stable enough for production. In
the words of Fred Brooks, nine women cannot have a baby in a month.

~~~
socksandsandals
Absolutely. If I could go just one day without hearing about Twitter's
problems and some lame solution to them, I'll be happy. Give the team time to
fix the problems and they will; the new team knows how to do it, has a plan
and is working towards this plan as we speak. All this conversation about
decentralizing Twitter, Twitter-proxies and Netflix-style bounties on re-
implementations is just link bait, IMHO.

